# Julie Benz Dexter S03E01 nude 720p "Sex Scene"



## moh3en (1 Juni 2010)

*Julie Benz Dexter S03E01 nude 720p*



 

 

 

 

 

*Source: HDTV
Size: 33.3 mb
Duration: 52sec
Resolution: 1280x720
Video: 6678K kbps .avi (mpeg4 divx/xvid compatible)
Audio: MPEG-1 Audio layer 3 at 128 Kbps *

*http://depositfiles.com/files/0tnwv802f*


----------

